# Kindle now $189 Did you buy between 5/21/2010 and 6/21/2010?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just received this press release from Amazon:

*AMAZON KINDLE NOW ONLY $189 *
Still with free 3G wireless--no monthly fees or annual contracts

SEATTLE, Jun 21, 2010 (BUSINESS WIRE) --Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMZN) today announced that Amazon Kindle, the best e-reader on the market (see this recent press release from the world's leading consumer reporting organization--http://pressroom.consumerreports.org/pressroom/2010/06/amazons-kindle-tops-cr-ebook-reader-ratings.html), is now only $189, down from $259. Kindle is the 3G wireless portable reader that allows you to think of a book and be reading in 60 seconds, from wherever you happen to be. Easy to read even in bright sunlight, the 10.2 ounce Kindle is light enough for one-handed reading. Even though it's a 3G wireless device, Kindle has no monthly fees or annual contracts. The Kindle Store includes over 600,000 books and the largest selection of the most popular books people want to read, including 109 of 112 New York Times Bestsellers and New Releases from $9.99. In addition, over 1.8 million free, out-of-copyright, pre-1923 books are available to read on Kindle. Since its release, Kindle has been the #1 bestselling product across the millions of items sold on Amazon. Kindle is in stock and available for immediate shipment at the new lower price of $189.

Learn more at www.amazon.com/kindle.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

http://gizmodo.com/5569025/kindle-now-just-190-as-ebook-reader-price-wars-get-heated

I just saw this as well.

WOW

I can see getting another one or two for the rest of the family now.

SWEET. We'll go from a 3 K2 family to perhaps a 4 K2 and a DX family.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just saw it, too. Kinda what I said had to happen when I blogged about it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

And remember, any of you folks who have bought just recently (I know there are several I can think of offhand), you should be able to call Amazon and get the price difference refunded. I think you basically get up to 30 days, same as the return policy [theory being that otherwise, you could just return the one you bought and then buy a new one at the lower price]. So anyone back to May 22ish, as long as you call before your particular 30 days are up.

Nice pricing war going into the summer, good way to get new buyers getting ready for summer vacation, for letting the kids use it over the summer break, etc.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

Smart move. Too bad I just bought one a few weeks ago... I wonder if I could send it back (30 day return policy) and buy one for the reduced price...
I think they should drop the price of the DX too. The bigger screen does not justify the even bigger gap in pricing if you ask me.


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2010)

KeRaSh said:


> Smart move. Too bad I just bought one a few weeks ago... I wonder if I could send it back (30 day return policy) and buy one for the reduced price...
> I think they should drop the price of the DX too. The bigger screen does not justify the even bigger gap in pricing if you ask me.


I think DX price is not going down because it does not have its counterpart.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent price. I will be seriously considering Kindles for the nieces this coming Christmas.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Just figured I'd throw this out there also. If you ordered a Kindle within the last 30 days like I did, just call them up and they will refund you the difference. Nice!!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

this happened faster than I thought...wow...!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This could also be an indication that the "next generation" Kindle may be waiting in the wings, and thus a desire to reduce K2 stock. (How's that for rumor-mongering?)


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

StarGazer said:


> Just figured I'd throw this out there also. If you ordered a Kindle within the last 30 days like I did, just call them up and they will refund you the difference. Nice!!


Excellent! I still have 4 days left on their 30 day return policy and already sent them an email. *crosses fingers*


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

OK...now I'm officially ticked about paying $359 for it!!!     
*j/k


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

StarGazer said:


> Just figured I'd throw this out there also. If you ordered a Kindle within the last 30 days like I did, just call them up and they will refund you the difference. Nice!!


 You were one of the ones I was thinking of when I posted that just above. Also NavyGirlLeigh, who bought one last week for her husband.

KeRaSh, glad to hear you do have time left in your 30 days also, if you don't hear from them soon, I'd give them a call to make sure you get a response!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

AppleBlossom said:


> OK...now I'm officially ticked about paying $359 for it!!!
> *j/k


I paid $399 for the first Kindle I bought (although I did get a $40 refund when the price dropped, since I was within the 30 day window). Still, my credit card was charged that much when I bought it...

I paid $359 for the second one (also a K1). I honestly can't remember what I paid for my K2. I ordered it on the day of the press conference: Feb 5(?) 2009. Anyone remember what they were selling for at that time?

L


----------



## jessicara7474 (Dec 17, 2009)

When I upgraded from my KK to my K2 I was 2 weeks to far out for the refund for the price difference.  This time I bought a K2 for my mom for her birthday 2 weeks ago.  I've already called and they have refunded the price difference to my card.  I'm going to go ahead and order one for my dad for his upcoming birthday.  I was waiting hoping for an announcement of either a price drop or a new release. YAY.  I love amazon!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

KeRaSh said:


> Excellent! I still have 4 days left on their 30 day return policy and already sent them an email. *crosses fingers*


Call them. Don't rely on the email to be handled quickly enoug. It is a toll free number so call them.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This could also be an indication that the "next generation" Kindle may be waiting in the wings, and thus a desire to reduce K2 stock. (How's that for rumor-mongering?)


My exact thoughts!!!


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I paid $359 for the second one (also a K1). I honestly can't remember what I paid for my K2. I ordered it on the day of the press conference: Feb 5(?) 2009. Anyone remember what they were selling for at that time?


Wasn't it also $359 when the K2 first came out (I don't remember that either)?

I got mine a few weeks after it released in early March 2009. Honestly, the enjoyment (and free books!) have still made it an overall value for me. Now, if they can get the $149 wifi nook equivalent and have the price at $99, my daughter will be getting one for either her birthday or Christmas for sure!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It has been rumored that the K3 will be announced in August. I think the price drop was planned and was meant to be announced when the Nook lowered its price next. The price drop happened way to fast for it to be a spur of the moment decision. Amazon was waiting for this.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

AppleBlossom said:


> Wasn't it also $359 when the K2 first came out (I don't remember that either)?
> 
> I got mine a few weeks after it released in early March 2009. Honestly, the enjoyment (and free books!) have still made it an overall value for me. Now, if they can get the $149 wifi nook equivalent and have the price at $99, my daughter will be getting one for either her birthday or Christmas for sure!


It was close to $400 when the K1 first came out. I think my K1 was $350 when my Hubby got it for me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I bought 2 within the last 30 days. Am on hold w/ Kindle support now.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I bet they're getting slammed this afternoon...


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> Call them. Don't rely on the email to be handled quickly enoug. It is a toll free number so call them.


I think I'll wait at least until tomorrow evening until I panic and just call them anyways. I just think it's a bother to call them from germany with the time difference. The support page also states that calls from outside of the US are not free but they don't state the actual costs.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Just ordered my new K2!    

My old one will officially go on the used market.
Boy, the new Kobo reader at $149 suddenly seems really overpriced!
(especially compared to the new nook prices.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, just got off the phone.. wait time was under 5 minutes. They did refund $70 for the Kindle I purchased last month from Amazon.com. They did NOT refund the $70 from the Kindle I bought last Monday from the local Target. They said I would have to go to Target and talk to them about the price difference. I doubt I am going to see that $$. The Kindle is now an 8 hour drive from where I am, and in my father's hands.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you still have the receipt? They may be willing to do the price difference refund just with that...and you could always take your other Kindle along with you just to show you have 'it'.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the Borders' Kobo was being offered cheap,
So Barnes and Noble dropped the wifi only (no cell phone connections) to $149 and the regular Nook at $199 (just under 200).
So Amazon gets real smart and puts the K2i out there at $189. Less than the Nook and close to the others. But with much superior features.
Notice that the DX remains at the high $489.00 price.

Just sayin.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got all excited this morning over the WiFi only nook. I figured I'd pick up a couple for the BRATs to share.

Now, I'll pay $40 more and keep everything on one account. 

I originally paid $399 for my K1 back in Mar '08. Sold that one when the K2 came out, and got nearly enough to pay for the K2. I think the last one I bought was $299 (but I actually made money on that purchase because of Square Trade. My K2 was insured for $359 and I got back $309 (because of deductible) then I turned around and bought the new one for $299. Even though the price has dropped considerably, I am not upset with paying that much for it... I have gotten more than my money's worth out of all of my Kindles.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered a kindle for my daughter on Friday - have not even received it yet.  When I called to ask about a refund, the person told me that they normally don't do that.  But, she ended up giving me the $70 credit.  I am probably just going to turn around and buy another kindle for my other daughter.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Just saw the notification on the Amazon Kindle Facebook feed.  My father, boyfriend and friend all want Kindles, I think this price-drop will push them into making the purchase.  How exciting, we'll probably get loads more Kindlers here on the boards now


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Great news


----------



## Susan Petrone (Jun 7, 2010)

Very smart move, Ammy. A Kindle is moving closer and closer to being the only item on my Christmas list.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I believe Target ahs a 30 day policy as well. Bring your receipt and go see.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Wish I could see Amazon's sales numbers.  Would be so interesting to see the June spike.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Do you still have the receipt? They may be willing to do the price difference refund just with that...and you could always take your other Kindle along with you just to show you have 'it'.


Nah, Yesterday was garbage day, and it went out in the recycle, as I knew the Kindle would never be going back. I can suck it up.. I mean it was worth $259 to me last week for my dad, It still is. At least I can use the $70 to get him a warranty for it now. Hehehehe.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a great day for all eBook authors! I can't even imagine the impact these brutal price reduction of the Kindle and the Nook will have on the eBook market.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the K2 was $259 when it originally came out.  

I'm liking this new price. If they keep it this low, I'll be seriously considering a K3 because I'm betting it will be available in the next couple of months.  

I'll keep my K1 for the GS.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> This is a great day for all eBook authors! I can't even imagine the impact these brutal price reduction of the Kindle and the Nook will have on the eBook market.


More users to complain about $9.99 and higher priced books!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

*I just looked up my order for my K2 which was purchased on Feb 09, 2009, which was the day of, or day after it's release...*

Ordered Price 
1 of: Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation) [Electronics] 
Condition: New
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
$359.00


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Arg! Mine was ordered 33 days ago!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Nah, Yesterday was garbage day, and it went out in the recycle, as I knew the Kindle would never be going back. I can suck it up.. I mean it was worth $259 to me last week for my dad, It still is. At least I can use the $70 to get him a warranty for it now. Hehehehe.


If you used a credit card, Target can look up your receipt for you.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I bet they're getting slammed this afternoon...


I'll bet that we will be "getting slammed" very soon! All those new Kindlers, looking for information! Bring 'em on!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You'll be ready with your friendly greeting post!


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

s0nicfreak said:


> Arg! Mine was ordered 33 days ago!


We got a refund last time the price dropped. I believe the window was 40 days or 6 weeks. Don't assume you're out of luck until you call customer service.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think the K2 was $259 when it originally came out.
> 
> I'm liking this new price. If they keep it this low, I'll be seriously considering a K3 because I'm betting it will be available in the next couple of months.
> 
> I'll keep my K1 for the GS.


I don't think so. I'm pretty sure the K1 was $399 and then dropped to $359. Then the K2 came out at $359 and then dropped to $299 and then $259 (and now $189) Can't give you the dates for the price drops though....

I know this because I have bought them at each price point...


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got all excited this morning over the WiFi only nook. I figured I'd pick up a couple for the BRATs to share.
> 
> Now, I'll pay $40 more and keep everything on one account.


You were considering buying Nooks and you are a moderator here? Oh, that hurts! The pain, the pain!


Scott


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, one of the moderators owns and uses not only the Kindle but also a Nook, and I think also a Sony and maybe even an iPad.  That way she has maximum flexibility to read any format available....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah and here is my "receipt" from Feb 2009.

Shipping Preference: Group my items into as few shipments as possible 
Subtotal of Items:    $359.00  
Shipping & Handling:    $6.98  
  ------  
Total for this Order:    $365.98  

But like the rest of you, I don't care - I have enjoyed my K2us.

Early adopters of technology always overpay.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mrscottishman said:



> You were considering buying Nooks and you are a moderator here? Oh, that hurts! The pain, the pain!
> 
> 
> Scott


Yep. The more toys I have, the more people I can enable....


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

What is the number?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KeRaSh said:


> Excellent! I still have 4 days left on their 30 day return policy and already sent them an email. *crosses fingers*


When they dropped the price last June I only had 3 days left and had no issue. They are great.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

You can't worry about changing prices, life is too short.  I got mine the first of May (I was using kindle for pc before) and now here we are with a price drop.  I went through two to get a good one and now over thirty days out. Oh well, I have enjoyed it.  


I would rather be happy,
Scott


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried going to the Kindle page on Amazon and it timed out. They must be getting a lot of orders. I am sending the info to my niece. She would love one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> What is the number?


(866) 321-8851


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Hey, one of the moderators owns and uses not only the Kindle but also a Nook, and I think also a Sony and maybe even an iPad. That way she has maximum flexibility to read any format available....


That would be Verena.

Betsy also owns a Kindle and an iPad.

My iPad is scheduled to be delivered on 6/24. I've also been reading Kindle books on my iPhone and PC ever since the Kindle app for those two devices came out.

L


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Odd. 
The Refurbs are still $189. Guess they didn't get the memo.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00154JDAI?m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&tag=kbpst-20&condition=refurbished


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A response to the Nook price being dropped?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I bet they're getting slammed this afternoon...


Yeah they reduce the price and everyone starts screaming for adjustments. I guess I just don't get it. You bought the thing at the higher price and presumably you're enjoying it and had no problem paying that much so why get upset and demand money back when the price drops? I guess I'm dense.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is understandable.
Amazan WILL refund the diff.
So why not put $70 in your pocket for just a phone call.

It is kinda like "found money".

Just sayin.....


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't see any problem with people still in their 30 day return period to call and get the price difference.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Quick question. I have a K1. The K2 came out just 3 months after I got it and I couldn't see upgrading. I've been happy with it but someone offered me $110 for it so that would mean I can get the K2 for just $79 plus tax. Do you think I should go for it or wait for the K3?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Yeah they reduce the price and everyone starts screaming for adjustments. I guess I just don't get it. You bought the thing at the higher price and presumably you're enjoying it and had no problem paying that much so why get upset and demand money back when the price drops? I guess I'm dense.


I don't believe anyone is whining.

Amazon, and other companies, offer this type of refund as a way of attracting customers. As a customer I am going to take advantage of that policy and get the $70 back.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

This is WONDERFUL!! I can't wait to tell all my friends who expressed interest in a Kindle.

I paid $259 for mine on March 28th, but I do not regret it. I have surely saved a good part of that $70 difference on book prices, and at any rate I have had much more than $70 worth of added enjoyment from having my Kindle for almost three months.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I don't believe anyone is whining.
> 
> Amazon, and other companies, offer this type of refund as a way of attracting customers. As a customer I am going to take advantage of that policy and get the $70 back.


I never said anyone was whining. I was just making an observation based on another Kindle discussion group I'm a part of. Several of those members are quite angry about the price drop and have admitted calling Amazon and screaming at them. I haven't seen anyone here acting in any such manner, thank goodness.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was so excited to see the price reduction that I was tempted to buy another K2. I don't need one, but at that price...?

I paid the extra $25 for shipping to get my K2 last year. I wouldn't have wanted to wait until now to buy a K2. I could barely wait the two days for delivery then. )


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Quick question. I have a K1. The K2 came out just 3 months after I got it and I couldn't see upgrading. I've been happy with it but someone offered me $110 for it so that would mean I can get the K2 for just $79 plus tax. Do you think I should go for it or wait for the K3?


So far a new model is just speculation. The price is certainly right at the moment.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

durphy said:


> I was so excited to see the price reduction that I was tempted to buy another K2. I don't need one, but at that price...?


I know how you feel. I keep thinking is there anyone else I want on my account?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

http://money.cnn.com/2010/06/21/technology/nook_price_cut/index.htm?hpt=T2


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Leslie,

It was $359 or $369 cause that's when I bought mine, just a week or 2 after the Kindle2 was released.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Paying to not wait a year is understandable, but 30 days? It's expected that people who buy something a year after you do will pay less, but not so much $70 less for waiting 30 days.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> Paying to not wait a year is understandable, but 30 days? It's expected that people who buy something a year after you do will pay less, but not so much $70 less for waiting 30 days.


So what would be a fair cut off? 31? 45? 60? There will always be people _just over_ whatever cut-off is established, no matter how long it is. 30 is kind of an 'industry standard', and what most consumers are used to as a maximum from any retailer (and more favorable than many retailers). It sucks for those that are just past a cut-off, whatever the cut-off is, when something like this happens, but unfortunately that's just the way it's always going to be. It's happened to me before and I just live with it and move on.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When you go to a department store and buy clothes or things for your home, you know that sooner or later they will drop the price. As more and more ereaders are coming out there is going to be a price war. I think this will help all Kindle owners. With more people buying the Kindle, more authors will want their books in electronic format and that is good for us.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just got off the phone with customer service.  My K2 was shipped May 5th.  I was denied a price adjustment.  I had a feeling I would be denied but thought I'd try anyway.  I suppose they got to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

At that price I now have ideas for a couple of hard to buy for peeps birthday's that are coming up


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if the price at Target dropped also?  Can you buy the extended warranty at Target?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Glad to hear about the drop


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

can't wait to see the refurb prices


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Aw darn, I thought I might qualify for the 30-day price difference refund, but I bought my kindle 2 months ago. It doesn't seem like that long! 

I'll have to try and get my mom-in-law to buy a kindle now! You can't argue with that price.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> This is WONDERFUL!! I can't wait to tell all my friends who expressed interest in a Kindle.
> 
> and at any rate I have had much more than $70 worth of added enjoyment from having my Kindle for almost three months.


Here! Here! or is it Hear! Hear!

It might be Read! Read!

you know what I mean,

Scott


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Too bad this happened just a bit too late for dads and grads! For those of you thinking about taking advantage of the new lower price, the graphic below will take you to Amazon's Kindle page via our affiliate link:


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Harvey, thanks for the link!



mrscottishman said:


> Here! Here! or is it Hear! Hear!
> 
> It might be Read! Read!
> 
> ...


Yes I do!!    I have had my Kindle with me 24/7 every day since I got it and it has made a huge difference in my life.


----------



## kmmkiwi (May 13, 2010)

I purchased my Kindle 2 on May 13, so I was not eligible for the $70 refund from Amazon. When I called them up asking about a refund, I was told not eligible to get one since it was just barely over 30 days since I ordered it.

But...

I pointed out that I used their Super Saver Shipping method and I technically did not receive my Kindle until May 25th. Therefore I've only had it in my hand for less than 30 days, and I thought I should still be eligible for the refund. Their customer service guy put me on hold and went to ask for manager approval. He got the approval, I'm getting my $70 back, and I love my Kindle. So far I'm impressed with Amazon customer service. I'm ordering another Kindle for my fiancee.

Just thought I'd post this up here in case anyone else like me just missed the cut off date. They may make an exception if you point out you received it within the cutoff date.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just ordered one for my pops. I did go thru KB so that HArvey can get the commission. Good thing we held off getting if for Father's Day. Just think an additional $70 to spend on books.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks! And congratulations to your father!!


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, I am just sick!  I just bought TWO Kindles as gifts for my mother-in-law and aunt-in-law over the weekend.  If I had waited one day, I could have saved $140 dollars.  ARGH!!!!!  I will give Target a call, but I am not at all confident that they will give me the cheaper price.  This stinks!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I always try to order from Amazon thru the board. This is a fantastic site and I want to do my share in keeping it going.

I have 2 co-worker who couldn't justify the $259 price but with the price drop, they may be new Kindlers soon.

And my pop's kindle is on already on my account. Now to go load it with free books.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kkay5 said:


> Oh, I am just sick! I just bought TWO Kindles as gifts for my mother-in-law and aunt-in-law over the weekend. If I had waited one day, I could have saved $140 dollars. ARGH!!!!! I will give Target a call, but I am not at all confident that they will give me the cheaper price. This stinks!


I'd return them if they don't honor the new price and order them from Amazon. I'm sure they have a 30 day return policy.


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

The problem is my mother in law and aunt left this morning to head home nine hours away so I can't return them.  I would have ordered them from Amazon, but I wanted to get it right away so I could teach them how to use it before they left to go home.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Target usually has a restock fee on electronics.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Take your receipt to Target and see if they will price adjust. The worst thing that can happen is that they say no.


----------



## kmmkiwi (May 13, 2010)

Here is the Target Store price adjustment policy from their website:

http://www.target.com/b/ref=br_bx_1/180-3218119-8934834?ie=UTF8&node=2223356011



> Target Stores Price Adjustment Policy
> 
> • If Target advertises a lower price either the same week or the week following your purchase, bring in your original sales receipt to Guest Services for an adjustment.
> 
> • Exclusions: Price adjustments are not made for clearance prices or Target.com prices.


I've done this before at Target and they didn't give me a problem as long as you come back within the time limit and have your receipt with you. But I don't know if Target is also offering the Kindle at the lower $189 price.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess I bought my K2 a month too early, April 27th.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it is entirely reasonable for people who received their kindles in the last 30 days to expect a refund.  They can return their kindles and get a cheaper one, which makes logistics for Amazon more difficult.

I was really please about the price drop - I have enjoyed the kindle at $259 since October 2009, and all it means now is that it is cheaper for my friends to buy.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> Just ordered my new K2!
> 
> My old one will officially go on the used market.
> Boy, the new Kobo reader at $149 suddenly seems really overpriced!
> (especially compared to the new nook prices.)


Thanks for the link modification Harvey!


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I also am just over the time limit. 

My Dad had me order one for Mama for Mother's Day, and it's about 2.5 weeks outside the grace period. I called, though, just in case, but got the expected denial.

Don't think I'm gonna tell them about the price drop, though, at least not for a while.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

kkay5 said:


> The problem is my mother in law and aunt left this morning to head home nine hours away so I can't return them. I would have ordered them from Amazon, but I wanted to get it right away so I could teach them how to use it before they left to go home.


They could return them at any Target store if you send them the receipts. We do that often.... buy at our local Target for a relative in Washington.... and then if they need to, they can return the item(s) at their local Target.


----------



## rinlow (Mar 7, 2010)

I am really ticked right now.

I have been burned twice on this price change thing.

I ordered my K2 on Sept. 2, a little more than 30 days before the price drop to $259.  No refund available.

I bought one for my sister in law in April, so I have nothing to complain about on that price.

I then bought my husband one for Father's Day.  I ordered it in early May to take advantage of the free shipping for Mother's Day, but I didn't give it to him until yesterday, Father's Day.  Again, I am just over the 30 days for the price drop.  I called Amazon, hoping that they would compromise in some way, but they would not budge.

So next time I buy a Kindle, I will announce it, and everyone will know that the price will drop in just over 30 days.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog's law: "No matter when you buy an electronic device, within six months you'll wish you either waited for the price to drop or the newest gadget to come out."

The moral, as far as I'm concerned: buy what you want whenever the value seems worth the price to you and you can afford it, then stop looking at prices and competiors' products, and you'll be much happier (easier said than done, of course).


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm excited about this price drop!!!  My husband bought mine in february, but I'm ok with that cause I love the thing... but now, its more likely that my sister might actually look more seriously at getting one.   When I first got mine, I got the usual response of "but I really like the feel of a real book" from her.  Then the next time we met, she asked about font size and weight and we talked about the ipad vrs the kindle.  Then a couple weekends ago she wanted to know more about all aspects of kindle, and we talked about puplishing on the kindle and indie authors.  Now its just a wait and see if she takes the bait!  

And then there is my mom, and my son.. who I might just have to buy one for as gifts later this year.  Same with my husband who would love to have one of his own but keeps saying he wants and ipad instead.  Well, now there is a HUGE difference in price so we will see where he leans.


----------



## SMS (Jun 6, 2010)

I am convinced the reason for the price drop is because I just paid full price for mine.  Have emailed customer service about refund.  If it happens okay if not okay because I would pay full price all over again.  That is how enjoyable my Sam is.

SMS


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

What NogDog said what is the value to you? 

I bought 2 at the $359 price, won 2 (one of twitter and the other on KB member blog) and purchased one more at $259. Picked up one today at $189. Not to mention the Oberon covers, M-Edge cover, Decal Girl skins, Borsa Bella bags,  I would do it all over again. The joy of never running out of anything to read, the ability to purchase a book at 3 am and not having DTB stacked all over the house is PRICELESS.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

ladyknight33 said:


> The joy of never running out of anything to read, the ability to purchase a book at 3 am and not having DTB stacked all over the house is PRICELESS.


What she said!  I think being able to buy a book when ever the need strikes me was totally worth every penny I paid for my kindle, and then some.


----------



## leong1234 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you bought and received a Kindle within the past 30 days, you can just call up their customer service and they will give you back the difference (to the card you used for purchase).

I had some problem initially since I placed my order on May 20, one day after the 30 days window (for today : June 21).  Then I noticed the return policy says it is 30 days from the time you receive the Kindle and not from the day of order.  So, I argued that while I ordered on May 20, with the free 2-days shipping, I received my reader only on May 22.  After much mutterings and checking, they gave me the balance   

BTW:  The Amazon home page does not make it easy for me to figure out how to to contact customer service. So I do Google "amazon customer service" to get the link.  Also, instead of giving out an 800 number, you have to bang in your phone number on a form and their phone system will call you back immediately.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## leong1234 (Jun 22, 2010)

@pidgeon92 

Thanks!  I will save the number for future use.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh (Apr 9, 2010)

I just bought one for my husband on Thursday, called and they instantly refunded me the difference!  AMAZING customer service!


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh (Apr 9, 2010)

kkay5 said:


> Oh, I am just sick! I just bought TWO Kindles as gifts for my mother-in-law and aunt-in-law over the weekend. If I had waited one day, I could have saved $140 dollars. ARGH!!!!! I will give Target a call, but I am not at all confident that they will give me the cheaper price. This stinks!


I ordered one thursday and got a refund! Call them, they are very helpful, my converstation lasted less than 3 minutes no need to argue, refund was automatic!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

kkay5 said:


> Oh, I am just sick! I just bought TWO Kindles as gifts for my mother-in-law and aunt-in-law over the weekend. If I had waited one day, I could have saved $140 dollars. ARGH!!!!! I will give Target a call, but I am not at all confident that they will give me the cheaper price. This stinks!


Are your mother in law and aunt in law happy with them? Were you fine with the price you paid before you heard about the price reduction? There's no need to be angry or sick. If your family members are thrilled with them I'd say they are worth every penny you paid and then some.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't mean to sound so teen-ish textish,but.WTF!!!! l think I got mine for nearly double...well @ least that gifted it to me


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

kkay5 said:


> Oh, I am just sick! I just bought TWO Kindles as gifts for my mother-in-law and aunt-in-law over the weekend. If I had waited one day, I could have saved $140 dollars. ARGH!!!!! I will give Target a call, but I am not at all confident that they will give me the cheaper price. This stinks!


No fear, they are within the return period. If Target doesn't give you a credit return them and buy them from Amazon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Are your mother in law and aunt in law happy with them? Were you fine with the price you paid before you heard about the price reduction? There's no need to be angry or sick. If your family members are thrilled with them I'd say they are worth every penny you paid and then some.


I have to disagree. It's one thing it's been a few weeks or more...but if it's only been a matter of DAYS, then yes I'd be upset, regardless of whether I was happy with the product or not. Since a good portion of people feel the same why, that's why lots of places have a price adjustment policy.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Well amazon has definitely gotten people to buy it with this drop.

I've been talking to someone on irc lately because he's been wanting to get an ebook reader. He was planning on getting the Kobo because it was cheap and then this happened and he ordered the kindle 2, preferring the kindle but not having the money to justify the difference before.

The price is also low enough that it was tempting someone else in the channel even though he had never thought about wanting an ebook reader before.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I was waiting to see what would come with the K3 expecting there to be a price drop of some type, but $70!!! WOW! I was going to wait and see what comes down the pipeline, but now...I don't know if I can resist pulling the trigger! For almost the same amount I would have paid yesterday, I can get a new Kindle and an Oberon cover....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I feel SOOOOOOO sorry for the poor kindle support people. With the $70 refund I got today, I went ahead and purchased the Amazon 2 year warranty for my dad's Kindle. I got the e-mail stating that it had been purchased, but it wasn't showing up on the account, so I called. The guy who answered said yes, it had been applied to that one, and did I want one more for the last Kindle on my account. I said not today, had to wait til I had another $65. He said well, the price wnet down today, so I might be eligible for the refund. I explained about buying the other Kindle at Target, and that I had already downloaded 2.5.2, set up collections, and given it to my dad who lives in another state. He said well, it might be a little difficult at this point. I said yep, but I'm ok with that, it was worth $259 when I bought it last Monday at Target, and as far as I was concerned it was still worth that for my dad to have one... You could HEAR the shock in this poor guy's voice when he said he was amazed I felt that way. I said yeah, well I got $70 back on one, so the way I figured, I got $35 back on 2, and wasn't really gonna sweat it since the Kindles do exactly what I was willing to pay for them to do. I think he was almost worried about getting off the phone with me and going back to dealing with irate people. he kept saying how nice an attitude I had. ROFL.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> What NogDog said what is the value to you?
> 
> I bought 2 at the $359 price, won 2 (one of twitter and the other on KB member blog) and purchased one more at $259. Picked up one today at $189. Not to mention the Oberon covers, M-Edge cover, Decal Girl skins, Borsa Bella bags, I would do it all over again. The joy of never running out of anything to read, the ability to purchase a book at 3 am and not having DTB stacked all over the house is PRICELESS.


Amen.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine is preparing to ship! Woo Hoo! I am just as excited about this one as I was back in Feburary 2009. Good thing I will be in a meeting most of the day tomorrow so I don't keep hitting the refresh button every five minutes.


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

aww man. i got the kindle early may. on a whim, i called the kindle cs to find out what they would say, but no joy. the guy (josh) was polite about it though. i thanked him (no reason to be rude right?) and went back to reading (and posting, and lurking!). ya'll are right: i've gotten way more than $70 worth of enjoyment from the kindle.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

YIPPEE!! I will be buying my first in a week or so.  I'm so happy. I was kind of hoping this would happen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> The moral, as far as I'm concerned: buy what you want whenever the value seems worth the price to you and you can afford it, then stop looking at prices and competiors' products, and you'll be much happier (easier said than done, of course).


This is what I do. I always look at the time I've been able to spend using the device as worth something...

Betsy


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Nah, Yesterday was garbage day, and it went out in the recycle, as I knew the Kindle would never be going back. I can suck it up.. I mean it was worth $259 to me last week for my dad, It still is. At least I can use the $70 to get him a warranty for it now. Hehehehe.


You don't need a receipt for target. They can look it up by the payment you used, unless you paid with cash.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> This could also be an indication that the "next generation" Kindle may be waiting in the wings, and thus a desire to reduce K2 stock. (How's that for rumor-mongering?)


That's exactly what I was thinking - both about the price drop and moving them into Targets.

My other thought was "Let the wailing and gnashing of teeth begin" from those who paid more 31 days ago. Think I'll avoid the Amazon board more strenuously than usual for awhile....


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I just went into Target to see if I could get refunded $70 for each Kindle and the Kindles still had a price tag of $259.  I asked the store employee if the price would be going down like Amazon.com and he said he doubted.  He said they just got the Kindles and didn't think the price would be going down for a while.  Yeah, that makes sense.  Target won't be selling any Kindles if you can them for $70 less online.  I don't think the employee knew what he was talking about.  I guess I will check on Wednesday to see if the price has been lowered at my Target yet.

I bought the Kindles YESTERDAY so it's a little frustrating that the price dropped not even 24 hours later, LOL!  If it was a matter of a few weeks, I wouldn't feel so bad!


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

this is awesome... does anyone else agree that it makes the $489 price of the DX look pretty silly now? surprised that didn't drop as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure the reduction will spur people. I'd been thinking of a Kindle for a year (thanks to pressure from a K1-owning friend) and bought literally within five minutes of reading the announcement of the price drop to $259. This is a much bigger drop.

Refurbs are now down to $169:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0015T963C/sr=8-1/qid=1275551939/ref=olp_tab_refurbished?ie=UTF8&coliid=&me=&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1275551939&sr=8-1&seller=&colid=&condition=refurbished


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Aaaargh! I could order one right now. Then not have enough money for the rent in July. Why is life so full of hard choices?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Aaaargh! I could order one right now. Then not have enough money for the rent in July. Why is life so full of hard choices?


Pay your rent! Then save on less important things and before you know it, you'll have your Kindle, a cover for it, books, and a place to sleep at night, too.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone who is interested in Audio books, can sign up for audible.com and get the $100 credit too...making the Kindle just $89! Granted that means paying $15 a month for the next year, but if you like audio books, it is well worth the price! You can find the details and sign up link on the Kindle store page


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I think that price is awesome! And even though I paid $259 for mine, I don't regret it at all. $189 or $259, it is so worth it either way.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm thrilled to death the price has gone down.  I'll have enough to buy a kindle soon!  I can't wait!

Vicki


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I clicked on the link to K2 refurbs, and they are down to $139.99!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> I clicked on the link to K2 refurbs, and they are down to $139.99!!


I'm amazed that they refurbs at all - I haven't seen any available in ages. I don't check constantly because I haven't been in the market for one, but I do check from time to time.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

I got an email from Amazon's CS and they will gladly send me a 59€ refund. 
This money will directly convert to new books for me and my girlfriend!
My own Kindly is too "old" for a refund but I do not regret buying it at that time one bit.
My girlfriend told me that the Kindle was the best present she got for her birthday this year.
Another happy kindler around!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

stormmaster said:


> aww man. i got the kindle early may. on a whim, i called the kindle cs to find out what they would say, but no joy. the guy (josh) was polite about it though. i thanked him (no reason to be rude right?) and went back to reading (and posting, and lurking!). ya'll are right: i've gotten way more than $70 worth of enjoyment from the kindle.


same here..im out 5 days past the 30 days and they wouldnt budge..


----------



## normnmiles (May 18, 2010)

Mine was still within the 30 day return period and the CS refunded me the difference without any hassle.  Glad they did as I will be getting 2 more Kindles 1 for my wife and 1 for my mother-in-law 

I also have to add that the CS agent was extremely pleasant and helpful even though their policy clearly states that they do not price match nor offer refunds if the price drops.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My new blog post about the pricing wars: http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com/20486.html


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

normnmiles said:


> Mine was still within the 30 day return period and the CS refunded me the difference without any hassle. Glad they did as I will be getting 2 more Kindles 1 for my wife and 1 for my mother-in-law
> I also have to add that the CS agent was extremely pleasant and helpful even though their policy clearly states that they do not price match nor offer refunds if the price drops.


well you could have returned it and re-ordered too..thats the ONLY reason they are doing it for those within the 30 day return window..its not out of the kindness of their hearts but they want to make it look like they are doing you a big favor just the same


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

AppleBlossom said:


> OK...now I'm officially ticked about paying $359 for it!!!
> *j/k


Let's see, I've been enjoying my K2 about 15 months longer than someone just buying it now, with a price differential of about $170. $170/15= $11.33 per month. Worth it!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I ordered two last month...May 19th and May 15th....no refund.  You have to have ordered them May21st or after apparently...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm thinking this is just the start of it all: By Christmas, Kindle will be in the $99-$125 range.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> My new blog post about the pricing wars: http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com/20486.html


John, you have in your blog thingy that the NOOK for wifi only "is down to $149". It is *being released at $149. * According to their marketing it is not the same thing. Yes, when NOOK came out they didn't have 3G on yet, if I remember correctly, but these NOOKs at $149 aren't capable of 3g. They are a new version of NOOK. Not an old one with "down to $149."
Isn't this closer to being about competition? Pricing war seems sort of sensationalistic, but....whatever  . Kindle has_ probably_ been slightly overpriced for a few months. I'm guessing they made up the cost of development of the K2 faster than the kk because the wheel had already been invented, so to speak. But they continued to charge what the market would carry, because it's a good product and they could. I'm not complaining, mind you. And I've bought a kk (Nov 07), a Dx, a k2 and k2i (some for others, some for myself). It is a good product, but this really just seems like normal capitalism to me. Just as what DVD players went through. Even with as many different ereaders as there are out there, it is still a small number compared to other electronics. It is the books that these people want to make the money on. Ereaders, as much as I love them and don't want to be without one, will never be the new ipod. They aren't going to take off like that. For ebooks to mainstream to that level they will have to get on a device that can mulit- task. Even though that doesn't interest me. I like the idea of the ipad but it seems to big and bulky for me. But that is just me. I know others are very happy with them.

What I think is strange is that I have seen several people with ipads, probably 50 or so around town, and not one was under 30. I've seen about 8 in the 65-70 year olds, but not a single person under 30. I wonder what the demographics are on that? We asked my daughter if she wanted one, hubby was gonna buy it, and her words were, "gawd no...I'd never live it down." When I asked her friends they all said they were "silly," and one called it "useless..". ) Not one of the more tactful of the group


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I got $50 back. Thanks for the heads up guys


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

My dad was able to get a refund for my kindle that he bought. Luckily he waitied a few extra days to buy mine since it was just barely in this window.
He even knew about it before I told him. He is a lurker on the boards though maybe he read it here.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Also $189 is a good price I wish I had an extra $189 so I could get my hubby one for his birthday...then he would stop borrowing mine all the time!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am just so excited about the drop


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

mrscottishman said:


> See how B & N handles all of this with this story on how a man tried to get a refund from them:
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/199500/nook_pricing_conundrum.html?tk=hp_new
> 
> Scott


I wonder if those people who used the free $50 gift card as a selling point are kicking themselves now?


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Let's see, I've been enjoying my K2 about 15 months longer than someone just buying it now, with a price differential of about $170. $170/15= $11.33 per month. Worth it!


Believe me, I know and have no regrets. I was just kidding in my post.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Stormy said:


> I wonder if those people who used the free $50 gift card as a selling point are kicking themselves now?


They were bound to buy at least $50 in ebooks from B&N at some point. Since B&N is now crediting them $10 in addition to the $50 GC, I don't think they have a lot to complain about.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> They were bound to buy at least $50 in ebooks from B&N at some point. Since B&N is now crediting them $10 in addition to the $50 GC, I don't think they have a lot to complain about.


except for the fact that the gift card wasn't actually free.


----------



## leong1234 (Jun 22, 2010)

Note the refund policy is "full refund within 30 days of the day you received it".  It is the receive and not order day the counts (which is fair for mail order type of transaction).

I have been successful in getting a refund within a 32 days window from the 'order day' since they were offering free 2-days shipping.  

Technically, you should be able to stretch the window to 33 days if you ordered on a Friday given there is no delivery on a Sunday ... or even longer if you can demonstrate that the delivery took longer than 2 days such as you live way out in the boonies (like middle of no where in Alaska) where Fedex and UPS do not guarantee delivery.


----------



## Hillary (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm glad for the price drop and everything I'm just a little perturbed that I ordered mine on May 18th and got it on May 20th. ONE DAY. Grr. But the CS was very polite about everything and I thanked her.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

And my K1 just keeps quietly chugging along ... unlimited storage ... replaceable battery (still on the first one though!)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Have to put in my 2 cents - I bought my K2i in January for $259 and I don't regret it at all.  I am seriously thinking about getting the Nook Lite for $149 to use for library books, I think that is a good deal.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would think that the $99 Sony would be better for library books but that is me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I would think that the $99 Sony would be better for library books but that is me.


I actually already have a Sony PRS300 Pocket Reader that I use for library books. But I find myself not using it much because the 5" screen seems so small when you are used to the Kindle 6" screen. I know it's not much, but the Pocket Reader is very much smaller than the Kindle overall (no keyboard) and no page turn buttons on the sides, I just think I would like the low-end Nook better just for the looks and feel of it. It seems much closer to the Kindle.

And I didn't know it had gone down to $99. When did that happen?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> And I didn't know it had gone down to $99. When did that happen?


Apparently _immediately_ after I bought it. I've had mine for two weeks, I paid $149 for it.

I really really like mine. I am reading on it all the time. I am using it for library books, and I have a few really good ones on it right now that I obviously need to finish before they will be returned. One thing I really like is that I can hold it easily with one hand; thumb gripping one side and fingers gripping the other. My only regret (and I doubt this has anything to do with the unit) is the large margin on both sides of the text. A lot more page-turning going on than necessary.

eta: I just went looking at Vanns.com, where I bought mine, and it looks like the price has actually gone _up_ since I bought it.... Where is it selling for $99?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This could also be an indication that the "next generation" Kindle may be waiting in the wings, and thus a desire to reduce K2 stock. (How's that for rumor-mongering?)


Yep, this is my guess. But the next gen kindle has to have some add/new features to get me interested


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If I'd waited until now, I would have missed out on a lot of good reading, and my apartment would have stacks more paper books that I would need to find a place for.  I have bought 3 since October, 2008 and have no regrets whatever.  My K2 is a refurb that I bought in October.


----------



## harrd99 (Jun 14, 2010)

I also just got off the phone- I was really surprised by how quickly the call went through to an actual human being, less than 30 seconds! I am getting a $70.00 refund. I ordered my Kindle exactly a week ago, it is supposed to show up on Friday.
Dave


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

I feel like 159.99 should be the price point, and they should get more magazines, newsies and those damn publishers to comply with a lower pricing system

Also, remember how with music indie bands became the new "big bands" hopefully this happens with authors

forget the big houses its all about quality and freedom of writing.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Well being an early adopter litterally comes at a price, but I am not complaining too much.  I don't regret getting my Kindle 2 because of what it has done for me.

However if I remember correctly, the cost on the parts before labor for the Kindle 2 was around this price, so if that is the case, than Amazon is loosing money at this point.

Amazon is going to have to come out with a WIFI only Kindle 2 if they want to compete with the Nook.

But I am wondering what effect this is going to have on DX sales?  Does the differences in features between the two devices justify the $300.00 extra a person is going to pay for the DX?

Gene


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just got my $70 refund! I love Amazon's customer service! I was on the phone for a total of less than 5 minutes! My husband bought the kindle for me as a surprise gift less than 2 weeks ago. My stomach dropped a little when I saw the price dropped, but I was still happy that I had the kindle. I didn't even think Amazon would refund the difference until I got on here and seen that they had for some people. I thought about sending it back and reordering it, but I didnt want to go through the hassle and not have my kindle for a while. Im now going to either buy the extended warranty or books so Amazon is getting the money right back anyways! My aunt and some of my friends will probably be buying one now since the price dropped. If they are coming out with a K3, I wonder what extra features it will have. I know there has been talk of it being touch screen. That alone is not enough for me to get a K3 or regret buying the K2.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually, from the articles, they are saying that there will be no touch screen or color. Those two points were pretty clear, aside from the newest e-ink screen they didn't really say anything about what it would have.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> But I am wondering what effect this is going to have on DX sales? Does the differences in features between the two devices justify the $300.00 extra a person is going to pay for the DX?
> 
> Gene


For the price of a DX, I'd go for an iPad instead. If you just want to read, this is a great price and it will cause people to reconsider going for an iPad.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Just finished talking to my Dad who is now ready to buy a Kindle for he and my Mom. He's been lusting after one ever since I purchased my DX last year on the first day. I suggested he wait until the end of summer to see if a new version comes out in August as is rumored. I think he'll still pull the trigger to have one for vacations (they will be heading to stay with my Brother and Sis-in-law in August after my newest nephew is born). If I know him, he'll then buy a second one when the new one comes out. Once I showed them the Kindle for PC, they were sold on the platform.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I clicked on the link to K2 refurbs, and they are down to $139.99!!


Note that this is the "old" Sprint-based US-only K2. The newer international version using AT&T is still $169.

If anyone out there has good Sprint service and poor AT&T service, this might be an excellent buy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Or you can buy a refurbished K1 for "only" $329....It is even fullfilled by Amazon, so is semi-official! I know that some are fans of the replaceable battery and the SD card, but I'm baffled at this!!!

(added later...)

Oops, forgot the link!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000FI73MA/ref=dp_olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&condition=refurbished


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Or you can buy a refurbished K1 for "only" $329....It is even fullfilled by Amazon, so is semi-official! I know that some are fans of the replaceable battery and the SD card, but I'm baffled at this!!!


Collector's item?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man...a friend of mine just bought one and donated it to me to raise money for my SGK Walk... I wonder if there's any way I can get him back part of his money...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I would think that the $99 Sony would be better for library books but that is me.


There isn't a $99 Sony. The least expensive is the Sony Pocket reader, it's $169.99 on the Sony site, you can find it cheaper on Amazon, at Sam's Club, etc - but they aren't retailing for $99.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

Target updated the price today:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Meemo said:


> There isn't a $99 Sony. The least expensive is the Sony Pocket reader, it's $169.99 on the Sony site, you can find it cheaper on Amazon, at Sam's Club, etc - but they aren't retailing for $99.


The Target by my house has the Sony pocket on sale for $149. That is the lowest I've seen it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If there is a K3 in the wings, wouldn't it be great if it could do ePub so we could check out library books? That would make it just about perfect!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> If there is a K3 in the wings, wouldn't it be great if it could do ePub so we could check out library books? That would make it just about perfect!


that would be great


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> If there is a K3 in the wings, wouldn't it be great if it could do ePub so we could check out library books? That would make it just about perfect!


It's not just the ePub format, it's the ability to deal with the DRM. You can read non-DRMd .mobi files on your Kindle, but you cannot read DRMd library mobipocket files. They won't open because Amazon will not provide you with the PID of your device.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Hopefully, Target will refund the money to those that bought at the higher price.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have read on the Amazon boards that Target is refunding people the money. The price has been dropped. All you need is the receipt.


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was just refunded my money at Target after buying two Kindles over the weekend.  Yeah!  I just had to wait a couple of days for my Target to get the price updated.


----------



## sully5live (Jun 9, 2010)

Matthew 20:  


Laborers in the Vineyard

1 “For the kingdom of heaven is like a landowner who went out early in the morning to hire laborers for his vineyard. 2 “When he had agreed with the laborers for a denarius for the day, he sent them into his vineyard. 3 “And he went out about the third hour and saw others standing idle in the market place; 4 and to those he said, ‘You also go into the vineyard, and whatever is right I will give you.’ And so they went. 5 “Again he went out about the sixth and the ninth hour, and did the same thing. 6 “And about the eleventh hour he went out and found others standing around; and he said to them, ‘Why have you been standing here idle all day long?’ 7 “They said to him, ‘Because no one hired us.’ He said to them, ‘You go into the vineyard too.’ 
8 “When evening came, the owner of the vineyard said to his foreman, ‘Call the laborers and pay them their wages, beginning with the last group to the first.’ 9 “When those hired about the eleventh hour came, each one received a denarius. 10 “When those hired first came, they thought that they would receive more; but each of them also received a denarius. 11 “When they received it, they grumbled at the landowner, 12 saying, ‘These last men have worked only one hour, and you have made them equal to us who have borne the burden and the scorching heat of the day.’ 13 “But he answered and said to one of them, ‘Friend, I am doing you no wrong; did you not agree with me for a denarius? 14 ‘Take what is yours and go, but I wish to give to this last man the same as to you. 15 ‘Is it not lawful for me to do what I wish with what is my own? Or is your eye envious because I am generous?’ 16 “So the last shall be first, and the first last.”


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

huh?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Prof,
I think sully is trying to say that if you are happy with what you got for what you paid then you should not care that the next guy got a better deal.  That is between him and the dealmaker.
Except, of course, in this case if you made the deal within the last 30 days you CAN get the difference refunded.

Just sayin......


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Can Kindle 3 be far behind?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think this price drop is evidence that a K3 will be here before the end of the year. There are a lot of rumors right now, but I think there will be some kind of anouncement in the next couple months.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Note that this is the "old" Sprint-based US-only K2. The newer international version using AT&T is still $169.
> 
> If anyone out there has good Sprint service and poor AT&T service, this might be an excellent buy.


Sprint version is down to $139 now


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Can you post a link for that? I have been looking for it and can't find it...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Can you post a link for that? I have been looking for it and can't find it...


http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00154JDAI?m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&tag=kbpst-20&condition=refurbished


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you luv!


----------



## texas nece (Apr 22, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Anyone who is interested in Audio books, can sign up for audible.com and get the $100 credit too...making the Kindle just $89! Granted that means paying $15 a month for the next year, but if you like audio books, it is well worth the price! You can find the details and sign up link on the Kindle store page


I can find the Audible site link on Amazon, however am unable to locate anything in writing on audible.com stating this. I liked the deal, but don't want to commit to a year if I don't get the coupon code.
Can anyone point me to the info at audible.com ? Thank you !


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

texas nece said:


> I can find the Audible site link on Amazon, however am unable to locate anything in writing on audible.com stating this. I liked the deal, but don't want to commit to a year if I don't get the coupon code.
> Can anyone point me to the info at audible.com ? Thank you !





> Special Offer: Save $100 on the cost of this product when you agree to join Audible.com's AudibleListener® Gold program for 12 months starting at $14.95 per month. If this product costs less than $100, you will receive it for free. Here's how to join the AudibleListener Gold program. See the complete list of all AudibleReady products. See further details.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_85332511_4?ie=UTF8&docId=1000013251&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=special-offers-5&pf_rd_r=0RCHQRBEZQ9FDDASQT69&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=501501211&pf_rd_i=B002M3SOC4


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

good times


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

ouch!! The $359.00 still hurt!! But I love my K2.... <3


----------



## texas nece (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you, luvmy4brats !!!!


----------



## gerryruth (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi.  I'm new to My Kindle and new to this board.  I purchased my Kindle on June 8.  Today I called and they gave me a $70 credit.   
I think it was 5/21 that he told me.  double check if you are close to those dates. Gerry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Gerry. . .there was much discussion of that when the price first dropped. . .but it is definitely a good idea to remind folks!  I've merged your post with the thread we had before about it. . . .welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Woohoo my 88 year old dad pulled the trigger for another K2 (he already has one) for my 87 yr old mother. They don't get around so well now, but are still voracious readers. Have them on my account, so I guess no more books from Samahain (or whatever the spelling is!)


----------



## MissD (Jun 1, 2010)

I called this AM and got the refund. I bought on 5/21. Received on 5/22.  Timing is everything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . .I think they'll go by the date the original purchaser actually receives it. . . . .


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

They are really great about refunds


----------

